# Sympathy cards



## Penny Less (15 May 2015)

I have just received a sympathy card from my vets on the sad loss of my guinea pig ! Anyone else's vets send cards out ?


----------



## skint1 (15 May 2015)

Yes, my small animal vet does, which is nice. When I lost my horse a couple weeks back the vet did send a text which was nice


----------



## PorkChop (15 May 2015)

Yes, my last Vet's did, it's a nice touch, but a bit unnecessary


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 May 2015)

Penny Less said:



			I have just received a sympathy card from my vets on the sad loss of my guinea pig ! Anyone else's vets send cards out ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have from my vets when I lost my dog and cat - then the horse vet.  I think it is a nice touch and shows they care and are genuinely sorry about and actually think about the lost pet.


----------



## Umbongo (15 May 2015)

The vets I work at sends out sympathy cards. I also do clay or ink paw prints for owners. 
The vets where my boyfriends dog was put to sleep, sent a card with a little packet of forget-me-not seeds to plant which I thought was nice. 

Sometimes I end up having sleepless nights as I may have had a traumatic euthanasia and keep thinking about how the owners must be feeling etc, so we do care


----------



## Penny Less (15 May 2015)

just talked to a friend about this and she was actually quite upset when the vets sent them a card on the death of their dog because it wasn't received until about a month afterwards, and it brought it all back.


----------



## hackneylass2 (16 May 2015)

Our vets send sympathy cards usually a few days after I get the ashes back. They have personal messages handwritten in them relating to the pet lost, and although they bring me to tears, the fact that they care and remember my much loved pet be it cat or horse, is of great comfort to me. I for one greatly appreciate it.  I think the pawprints are a fab idea btw.


----------



## KVH (16 May 2015)

I have received a condolence card from the vet for the loss of my young gelding, a really touching gesture.


----------



## Possum (18 May 2015)

Yes, we got one from the vets and a really lovely one from the RSPCA branch we got him from when our dog was pts. It meant a lot to us at the time, we still have them both.


----------



## Apercrumbie (18 May 2015)

We got one from our vets when we lost our old horse.  It was a while later and while of course it made me cry, it was so lovely to receive.  Our small animals vets send them too, I think it's a lovely gesture, although maybe I think that because of the inordinate amount of time our animals have spent with them!


----------



## Serianas (19 May 2015)

We got one for Salem the cat, and Lemon the Chameleon.


----------



## Aru (19 May 2015)

we send them.always wait at least 2 weeks before sending.Im always in 2 minds between them in some cases we have a longterm relationship with the clients and pets its a nice gesture but in some cases it just seems a bit generic and impersonal as we dont know much about the pet or owner.

one of my friends practices do a lovely card.personalised clay pawprint from the dog with their name on it.messgae from the nurses and vet that dealt with them and send it out a week or so later.Always thought it was a lovely momento.They dont just send them out as standard though they ask if you would mind if they send on a card on a few days before the owner leaves the clinic.


----------



## BlackRider (20 May 2015)

Neither my horse vet, or small animal vet sent a card, it would have been a nice touch, but I know vets are busy people.


----------

